# 100's of Ontario milk bottles for sale



## RCO (Apr 1, 2017)

[h=1]Many Hundred Milk Bottles[/h]         


Close












































View larger image 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Date Listed17-Mar-17Price* Please Contact* 
Address1824 Windham East Quarter Line Rd, Windham Centre, ON N0E 2A0, Canada

                    View map                   For Sale By                Owner                More Info                Vintage, Antiques  

                Good selection of Milk Bottles in various conditions. Price of bottle depends on rarity & condition. 40 year old collection. Aprox. 950 Ontario Canada bottles to choose from.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-art-collecti...es/1247397213?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## RCO (Apr 1, 2017)

I just saw this add when I was search thru some classified listings , talk about bottle crazy . that is a lot of milk bottles , must just about have one from every town and city in Ontario . must of been a long time and established collector to acquire that many


----------



## backtothebrickz (Apr 1, 2017)

Are you selling individual or as a lot

Mortarplussand


----------



## macjxl (Apr 1, 2017)

RCO said:


> I just saw this add when I was search thru some classified listings , talk about bottle crazy . that is a lot of milk bottles , must just about have one from every town and city in Ontario . must of been a long time and established collector to acquire that many



Thanks for the heads up RCO.
Looking at the available pictures, there are a number of bottles I'm interested in acquiring.
I hope the seller doesn't mind posting half way around the planet.


----------



## RCO (Apr 2, 2017)

backtothebrickz said:


> Are you selling individual or as a lot
> 
> Mortarplussand




I just saw the add online ,I don't even know who the seller is , just posted it so others could also see the add


----------



## macjxl (Apr 8, 2017)

RCO said:


> I just saw the add online ,I don't even know who the seller is , just posted it so others could also see the add



The sellers name is Darryl Rice.
Very nice bloke.
I scored the amber imperial quart in the pictures above.
It's a dug bottle so it has some patina but it's still a great addition to my embossed amber milk bottle collection.


----------

